# Sim 2 Frame out problem



## tderleth (Feb 16, 2010)

I have a new Sim2 C3x projector mounted in the same spot as an old Vidikron projector. Unfortunately I can't quite fill the screen with the image. Will my "User" settings withi n the projector allow me to fill out the rest of the screen? I am really unable to move the projector back without asking the client to spend quite a deal of money on carpentry/drywal/paint to remake the custom cabinet they built into the ceiling.


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

Any SIM experts here?


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Sim has various different throw length lenses, you should have spoken to sim about the screen size and throw distance before purchasing, I believe there were 2 or 3 lense options for the C3X, nice projector though.


----------

